# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  How long until HCG kicks in?

## pyramid

I have been on TRT for about 2.5 months doing 100mg test cyp weekly, I just began using hcg took my first shot on friday and my second today I plan on running 500iu 3x weekly. How long should it take to start noticing results from HCG. Thanks...

----------


## yoyoma1

ive had x3 shots of hcg , about 250ius each. not sure what you're expecting, my balls hurt a little, and they're a little bigger...but thats it. took about 3-7 days

----------


## MACHINE5150

> ive had x3 shots of hcg, about 250ius each. not sure what you're expecting, my balls hurt a little, and they're a little bigger...but thats it. took about 3-7 days


thats all.. the active life is only 3-5 days.. so it hits you pretty quick.. all you will notice is your balls don't shrink when on cycle/TRT.. i imagine if you take a higher dose such as you are they might grow a bit bigger, but i do not know the science behind it and can not comment on that.. i never had a soreness at 250iu 2x a week..

----------


## pyramid

Since being on TRT I have experienced very low ejaculate volume this is what I am hoping HCG will correct, am I correct in this or could this be a sign of another problem? Thanks...

----------


## Vettester

> Since being on TRT I have experienced very low ejaculate volume this is what I am hoping HCG will correct, am I correct in this or could this be a sign of another problem? Thanks...


For me, I really started to see a difference after about 1 month, maybe 6 weeks max. I noticed an increase in volume, as if I were in my teens again. The intensity went from 2 or 2-1/2 to 5, 6, & 7 shots. This was a sure sign that my LH level had been suppressed for quite awhile. 

I feel a little pain on occasion; more so if I skip a shot (which happened this week due to travel). If I keep my regiment clean and consistent, it's usually pretty painless. 

Good luck. If your condition is, or was anything like mine, then HCG should be fairly effective for you. Keep us posted!

----------


## ds53

After a week or two, you will want to back off to 250 or 300 every 3 days to keep from de-sensitizing your receptors. Then no amount will work! It took mine a full month to go to original size after being on TRT about 6 months. Now I just maintain with 250 every 3 days and it keeps the boys happy!

----------


## RoidReaper

Damn guys, really? I feel HCG at the 3rd day, start getting a very high libido.

----------


## yoyoma1

what else are you on? test and hcg ? or just hcg?

----------


## flatscat

2nd or third day for me

----------


## pyramid

I am on 100mg test cyp a week and the doc just put me on hcg and said to use 2500iu of hcg 3x a week which I am not going to do I am going to use 500iu 3x weekly the first week and will drop to 300iu 3x weekly. Based on everything I have learned about hcg I don't know why the doc would recommend such a high dose. So I plan on using tohe two together.

----------


## Swifto

HCG peaks endogenous T in around 72 hours.

----------


## trenboghini

i ran on a tren +test cycle abt 3 mths back, but took some time before i ran in the hcg (lapse of abt 2wks maybe?)... i think it was 300iu but i only went on 1 shot and finished the dosage. is this ok or could there be complications that i may not know of?

----------


## arizona32

I have never noticed anything with the HCG . I never had any shrinkage though, even at 200/wk. So I guess it's different for everyone.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I have never noticed anything with the HCG. I never had any shrinkage though, even at 200/wk. So I guess it's different for everyone.


how long have you been on trt and at what dose? i've heard very few posts if any that havent noticed ANY and most its quite noticeable

----------


## Vettester

> I have never noticed anything with the HCG. I never had any shrinkage though, even at 200/wk. So I guess it's different for everyone.


Good indicator that your condition is primary, which would mean that your testicles are non-receptive to the LH signal.

----------


## Alloy

HCG works wonders for me. Test Cypionate made me feel like crap at 200mg each week. I started HCG and an AI before before I started Cyp. It worked great for me at 300iu 2x/wk, libido went up, strength went up, felt much better overall, better well being. Its true as stated above, it works different for everyone but I prefer it over straight Test. After the first shot, I starting feeling better within 1-2 days. The first thing you should feel is your energy and libido pick up.

----------


## zaggahamma

> HCG works wonders for me. Test Cypionate made me feel like crap at 200mg each week. I started HCG and an AI before before I started Cyp. It worked great for me at 300iu 2x/wk, libido went up, strength went up, felt much better overall, better well being. Its true as stated above, it works different for everyone but I prefer it over straight Test. After the first shot, I starting feeling better within 1-2 days. The first thing you should feel is your energy and libido pick up.


 alloy do you run hcg and ai only?

----------


## Alloy

> alloy do you run hcg and ai only?


Yes, I'm trying a different protocol due to some new information. I just recently found out my DHEA is borderline double digits. DHEA in a healthy person should be between 300-400 with max limit of 700. It seems that my body is not producing nearly enough DHEA which is next inline after Pregnenolone. I'm going to try Pregnenolone and DHEA for 8 weeks along with HCG / Anastrazole. After being on Test, HCG, and an AI, my TT was well over 1500. 

The E2 had alot to play in this first round since I dropped it close to 20 points with another 10 to go which would translate into more TT / FT. In a nutshell, I felt great on HCG and I'm going to give my body a chance to get it's natty test up and running.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yes, I'm trying a different protocol due to some new information. I just recently found out my DHEA is borderline double digits. DHEA in a healthy person should be between 300-400 with max limit of 700. It seems that my body is not producing nearly enough DHEA which is next inline after Pregnenolone. I'm going to try Pregnenolone and DHEA for 8 weeks along with HCG / Anastrazole. After being on Test, HCG, and an AI, my TT was well over 1500. 
> 
> The E2 had alot to play in this first round since I dropped it close to 20 points with another 10 to go which would translate into more TT / FT. In a nutshell, I felt great on HCG and I'm going to give my body a chance to get it's natty test up and running.


ok...i think i hear ya....but then get confused again when you mention you 1500 level on test, etc.

i'm asking if you are not using test in your protocol now or soon to begin...if you are or have done so, do you have bloodwork from that or gains to mention from that? and if youre going to run this protocol without test soon it would make an interesting thread

----------


## BrysZ

Not to thread jack but I was wondering if starting HCG would be a good idea for me. Right now I have only had one shot (200mg) of test about 18 days ago...why one?...why so long ago? Well its a long story but I am working with my doctor and we are not seeing eye-to-eye at the moment. If things don't change soon I will be administering my own test 125mg ew. I was just curious if you guys thought starting HCG now would boost my natural testorsterone production (currently low-t 316) and prove beneficial...

----------

